
Groupthink - mrfusion
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groupthink
======
dredmorbius
Related: hive mind / collective consciousness.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collective_consciousness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collective_consciousness)

